
Global warming could cool down northern temperatures in winter - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101117114028.htm
======
iwr
This reminds me of an old episode of South Park.

[http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155014/learning-the-
tr...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155014/learning-the-
truth#tab=related)

"Feeling warm is a sign of the last stages of hypothermia"

